# Where do we start



## boots00 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi,  I am new to this site and am confused about where to have treatment.

We have tried 2 IUI’s 2 IVF’s at the Lister clinic, my AMH is 1.1 so we have been advised that our chances of using my eggs and having a baby are next to none. and after some thought we have decided to go abroad and try egg donation.  It has taken some time to get our heads round it, but I’m now ready for the next journey.

We are very confused and not sure where to begin…

Looks like the IM in Barcelona seems like a very popular hospital… are there any other hospitals in Europe which you would recommend? The IM seems expensive and others seem cheaper?! 

How long does the process take. And does cost just include the hospital bills, or drugs as well.

We feel the most important thing would be the screening of the doner – past medical history, etc. and I guess what the doner looks like, I am irish!!  
Professionalism of hospital, results, and of course cost! 

Please could somebody give us experiences we would be really grateful for your input, which will help us along the decision process…

Thanks a mill!


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

CeraM IN sPAIN is also very popular


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Just to say that you don't have to go abroad for egg donation.  There are clinics in the UK that have short (under a year) waiting lists for egg share and you are much more likely to find a donor to match your Irish colouring in the UK.  Using a UK donor also gives children more information and more choices.  Ask the National Gamete Donation Trust www.ngdt.co.uk for up to date info about clinics with short waiting lists.
Olivia


----------



## Dr Kate (Aug 11, 2004)

for example, CARE Nottingham wait times are currently 9 months for CMV positive donors, 12 months for CMV negative. (see CMV thread).

Worth exploring the UK option for sure. Things are not equally good at all clinics but some make a huge effort to recruit altruistic and egg share donors so it's worth looking into.

K
xx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Boots

This is very interesting.  I am of Irish parents and have fair skin and reddish hair.  Have a date for Reprofit in Czech Republic in April but really would prefer UK also re Donor Info.  Lister too expensive at 8k.

We already spent over 12k there and Olivia I think I spoke to your yesterday.  Thanks for your advice.  I did contact Leicester Royal Infirimary - their list about 6 to 12 mths at mo as donors have slowed down.  But cost good about 5k inc everything.  Have booked an appt for 7th October no harm to and it a free consultation!

How old are you Boots?

Bernie


----------



## boots00 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies, I have not yet been tested for CMV, in fact I have not had any blood test recently or even heard about it.... I know that I have loads of tests to do before we have our 1st appt...  

Interesting that you say that there isn't a long waiting list if egg sharing, however I am 40 so I am not eligable to egg share . The Lister hosital in London said that there is a 2 year waiting list for egg donation there.

I will e-mail CARE Nottingham and Leicester Royal Infirimary, and see what their lists are like.  It would be of course better to get a British doner (though I have dark colouring, so Spanish wouldn't be too bad!).  Thanks Olivia I will also e-mail www.ngdt.co.uk  to see what they say about waiting lists in the UK.

I will also mail CeraM IN sPAIN, same questions that I mailed IM in Barcelona and see what they say....

Bernie, thanks for your mesage, I am 40, so not eligable for egg sharing.

Thanks girls, this is great. I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Boots

The Lister is 6 months if you pay 1700 for advertising - making 8k in all.  

I know cause I was under them for own egg IVF.  Couldn't afford any more for their DE program.

Think Spanish clinics are about the same price.  Are you from the west coast of ireland with the dark coulouring?

Good luck


Bernie


----------



## boots00 (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks for that Bernie, that actually isn't too bad. I didn't see that in the information that they gave us.  I will certainly look into it..  I honestly thought that it was 2 years waiting list... but i'll have a chat with them.  We have spent a fortune at the Lister, they are a great hospital, but so expensive.... anyway if we get the results that's all that matters really!

I am from the south east coast of Irl... 

Ta


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Several Irish ladies have come over to Athens (Serum clinic) - check it out on the International board under the Greece thread - no waiting list - fair haired blue/green eyed donors - 95% success rate in July!!!!! (BFPs - obviously too early for live birthrate) & THE best lady cons you will ever meet!

The donors are so much younger than UK donors - that's the BIG advantage - also cheaper - 5000 euros.

Penny, the cons gives you her home phone no, mobile & personal email address - she is an absolute SAINT!  Everyone on our thread agrees!

The best decision I ever made - I would never have found it without FF.

Good luck!
Love Jess


----------



## Johan (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi Jess,
I hope you don't mind me sending you a personal message. I am new to the whole donor egg thing and not sure where to start or where exactly to post this. I read your post about fair haired donors being available in Greece. I am very blonde and fair skinned, although my DP is darker. I'd also be keen to have a younger donor if possible. Could you tell me more about your clinic and how to get in touch with them?
Many thanks.
Johan


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Why have they told you your chances are next to nothing? My AMH is way lower and I managed it (with dodgy sperm 16 years after a vasectomy too!), as have several girls from the poor responder thread.

A fair few of us were given the donor egg speech, but we didn't listen. Now there are 20 bumps and about 10 babies on our list - that's all in the last 18 months!

Come on over to the thread if you like, if you haven't completely made up your mind on donor eggs?


----------



## Vanilla Spice (Dec 27, 2007)

Miranda what thread are you on.  Our current consultant keeps giving folks the DE speech.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The Poor Responder thread - it's under IVF on the main index.

There's lots that can be done to improve egg quality - you don't need hundreds of eggs, just a couple of good 'uns.

It's a really fast-moving thread - we're a chatty lot, and there's a fair few of us!

Go have a peek..

xx


----------



## Vanilla Spice (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Just to add bootsoo

I think it all depends on age.

Of course you stand a better chance if you are younger because your eggs are bound to be of a better quality.
But when you are in your late thirties to forties egg quality drastically declines. A lot of dr's will suggest DE if you are a woman of 40.  

I was on the poor responers thread but I was older than a lot of the ladies and so I did have to down
the donor route which was successful.  Another lady who was 38 also recently decided to go down the DE route and recently got pregnant

It's not like we didn't try (I did have 1 round of IUI and 3 rounds of IVF before going down the this route).

I know that if I hadn't gone down the DE route I probably still wouldn't be pregnant.  What I can look forward to is my DE baby been born next spring and to finally be a mother.

Odettex


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear all how ru boots who started this thread?hi odette.well said.i remember u.it true we had 3 gos of ivf 2 and 2day we went on wl for care at northampton.tired of low odds with oe and whilst de or ds not for everyone it not a lesser choice just different.good luck with rest of pregnancy odette.also thanx olivia for recommendin care.i told the consultant i found out bout them thru the donor network!berniex


----------

